# Sunday Special !



## sawhorseray (May 15, 2022)

Two men were sitting next to each other at a bar.

After a while, one guy looks at the other and says, “I can’t help but think, from listening to you, that you’re from Ireland.”

The other guy responds proudly, “Yes, that I am!”

The first guy says, “So am I! And where abouts from Ireland might you be?”

The other guy answers, “I’m from Dublin, I am.”

The first guy responds, “Sure and begora, and so am I! And what street did you live on in Dublin?”

The other guy says, “A lovely little area it was, I lived on McCleary Street in the old central part of town.”

The first guy says, “Faith and it’s a small world, so did I! And to what school would you have been going?”

The other guy answers, “Well now, I went to St. Mary’s of course.”

The first guy gets really excited, and says, “And so did I. Tell me, what year did you graduate?”

The other guy answers, “Well, now, I graduated in 1964.”

The first guy exclaims, “The Good Lord must be smiling down upon us! I can hardly believe our good luck at winding up in the same bar tonight. Can you believe it, I graduated from St. Mary’s in 1964 my own self.”

About this time, another guy walks into the bar, sits down, and orders a beer.

The bartender walks over shaking his head and mutters, “It’s going to be a long night tonight, the Murphy twins are drunk again.”


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 15, 2022)

Thanks Ray! 

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (May 15, 2022)

Oh man those are all great! Of course I want to know the brand of the straps holding the tractor!
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (May 15, 2022)

Those are all good ones !


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 15, 2022)

Some excellent jokes here, Ray.  I gotta go with the "male ladybugs"t as my fav.  Sadly, the kids playing in the street, and the Butt Hurt Report are too real, too true, today.
Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (May 15, 2022)

Thanks Ray.  The high point of my day so far.


----------



## 912smoker (May 15, 2022)

All good ones RAY thanks for sharing  !

Keith


----------



## Nefarious (May 15, 2022)

I like California banning itself, even sounds true.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 16, 2022)

That toilet is kinda like a scene from The Two Jakes.


----------

